# Women 18-25 which body type do you like in men?



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

Just curious as to which body type women prefer in men. I'm pretty skinny myself. Some girls like it, some might not like it. I'm not entirely sure so I'm interested in general about body types.


----------



## JigglyJello (Apr 19, 2012)

Average-skinny. I've got extra weight myself which makes me nervous of someone fit, but I am working on it. When I do get to my weight goal I feel like I'll be "worthy" of someone with a better body type. Strange how that correlates with my preference. None the less I don't think I could date someone who was obese. I want a good balance of personality as well as image.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't really judge a persons body until I've judged their character. But if I had to say, I'd go with not to skinny and not too fat. Average works.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

*crosses fingers*
skinny skinny skinny :frustrating:


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm one of those weirdos who prefers really skinny people. The most attractive person I know is about 6'2" and 150 lbs.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm attracted to really tall, broad-shouldered, big men. Pretty much the taller the better, really physically solid and muscular, but not necessarily with very much muscle definition -- kind of the slightly chubby/teddy bear body type.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Very tall but average. My boyfriend has a bit of extra weight and I don't really mind.


----------



## pageofadiary (Jan 3, 2011)

Tall (I'm 5'11 ) Toned and/or lean


----------



## Lorena Coliban (Mar 25, 2012)

Tall and lean was my choice, yet have some muscles on, too. I like a fit body but not exaggerating with working out and muscles. Plus, i'm short (5'2") so he shouldn't be that tall neither - not more than 5'11"-6'0"


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

Tall and broad shouldered. Active and lean but not necessarily with defined muscles.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

There's an undeniable attractiveness to someone fairly muscular, but personality can easily override it, or enhance other qualities. Quality of hugs is important - I want a solid but not 'hard', encompassing hug - so average-broad shoulders are probably a plus. The two guys I've really liked have been average, and average to _slightly _scrawny/dorky looking. Personality is the most important thing.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Chubs chubs chubs


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

Come onnnnn skinny guys...


----------



## DarkyNWO (Mar 21, 2011)

Curious behaviour from those skinny guys. I'll go out of my way and guess that women enjoy tall guys, broad shoulders and somewhat muscular on average. And seeing how subjective this topic really is, I doubt you'll get any interesting data from it. But who knows =)


----------



## sorry_neither (Mar 21, 2012)

There's quite a range of looks I can appreciate in men, but in real life, the ones I leer--I mean, look at are always average at best, usually skinny. As far as height...tall guys have long legs, which I love, but I prefer average height or shorter. I don't like fat or over-muscled guys.

I'm really tiny, and have an aversion to guys much bigger than me.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm rooting for tall and lean


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

I would say "Go tall and skinny"...but something tells me 5'10" does not qualify as tall.


----------



## VenusianMizu (Sep 9, 2011)

I loooooooooooooooooooooooooove scrawny men. Especially if they have veiny arms and/or tattoos *licks lips*


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Average, give or take pudge.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

On a solely superficial note, I like a guy to be chunky. That build right between average and fat? Yeah, right there. 

Short and chunky isn't anywhere near as attractive as tall and chunky is either, but it really depends too on the guy in question, and how he wears it. But I still prefer taller men.

Chunky guy about 6'1" with broad shoulders and thick arms, bit of a belly. Oh lawrd.... _(fans self...)_


----------

